# Delivering a Baby



## Two-Speed (Jan 17, 2010)

Paramedics are called way back into redneck country to deliver a baby.

The younger paramedic passes out when he sees the head crowning so the Senior man enlists the help of the woman's 5-year-old son, Ephrum. 

After delivering the baby and slapping it on the bottom, the Medic asks the boy what he thought of the whole situation. 

"Hit him agin, he shouldn't've crawled up'ere in the first place" the boy replied.


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds like something out my way.


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

lol good one


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


>



Nice JP !


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL!!! Thats a good one!!!


----------

